

SendHub (YC W12) raises $5M Series B - ashrust
http://blog.sendhub.com/post/103041840167/new-series-b-funding-to-enhance-and-improve-business

======
cblock811
Congratulations! Just to spark some conversation, what was your biggest hurdle
getting to this point and how did you guys overcome it?

(Also love to see a company tackling innovation in real estate.)

~~~
ashrust
Figuring out the business model was tough. We started off with a freemium
model and pricing that was a hunch. Now we're doing 30 day free trials and
it's much easier to spend time on the right kind of customers.

------
godzillapm
Congrats! Was it a convertible round? Series B convertible is unheard of..
Curious to know the reasoning! How are you planning to compete with switch.co?

